# Black cherry shrimp



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Been working on this shrimp for awhile. I lost 90% of my black cherry awhile back ago. Luckily I saved one female from dying and I had a few male to go with her. Thought I share a pic or so. Baby has a nice blue when it comes out and eventually turn black.


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's pic of baby black shrimplet.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

nice, i like the white blushing


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

cool pics.. never heard of black cherry shrimp before. So they are neocardina's but with a black pigment instead of the regular red for cherry's?


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

WHAT THE? Black cherry shrimp? Never heard of it, looks really nice though. Are they breeding true?


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

I called it black cherry. Yes they are neos. They throw out blue babies which will turn in a dark blue to black. I don't know what to call it. Lol


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

In this pic. The black pigment is starting to show in the baby shrimplet


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

wow! very cool. don't know which looks better: the blue shrimplets or the black adults.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is mine, but it doesn't look as nice as yours


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Are they for sale? Have you ever tried mixing them with fire reds? Those guys looks sick!


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

Mine are a mutation from my cherries, I have them in a planted tank with lots of tetras and runny nose tetras... Why I mentioned the fish? Well, the red cherries really pop nicely with the black soil and background and well are harrased by the fish to the point that they are disappearing from this tank, on the other hand the purple/black are just ok with them I think is hard for the fish to see them, they are multiplying. Is there a way that this mutation is a way of survival? They are adapting to the environment around (changing color)? This Is something that I have in my mind for a while.


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

I have to wait and see how many baby she will produce. You live around my area kinection. I'll keep u in mind. I never tried it with fire red and I don't think I will. Maybe I'll try it with some carbon rili, if I ever have the money to get some. Lol


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Your black cherry look very nice. If I were u alex, i would separate it and breed out the black color.


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

If you sell some to me, you'll have some money.


----------



## alexopolus (Nov 9, 2009)

africancichlidlovers said:


> Your black cherry look very nice. If I were u alex, i would separate it and breed out the black color.


Thanks!! Not as nice like yours. I probably give it a try.


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmm it looks more like a navy blue shrimp too me. If you needa name for em I'd totally call em Stardust shrimp. The yellow reminds me of well stardust and the navy blue reminds me of space.

Nonetheless this shrimp is really nice! I hope to see it in my tank in the future  lmk if you have some for sale later.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

My friend has exactly the same thing, and people on this forum ID it as dark chocolate neo not black neo


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

CookieM said:


> My friend has exactly the same thing, and people on this forum ID it as dark chocolate neo not black neo


I know what you're talking about but notice his female with the yellow line isn't exactly black.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful. what a great save that hopefully will lead to a recovery of your colony. good luck


----------



## abc (May 18, 2004)

aznrice247 said:


> I know what you're talking about but notice his female with the yellow line isn't exactly black.


I took at the pic again and yes, I have to agree the yellow dust makes this variant stand out. I hope it keeps the yellow dusting. in any case, very neat black shrimp


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Is this one considered a black cherry shrimp?


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

Jungle, that is a chocolate neo....


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Those are terrific, africancichlidlovers. Hope you're able to continue breeding them out.

If I'm not mistaken, Soothing Shrimp has done some work on black coloration in Neos, as well.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a handful of these black cherries. Sold to me with an assortment of Chocolates. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Those are terrific, africancichlidlovers. Hope you're able to continue breeding them out.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Soothing Shrimp has done some work on black coloration in Neos, as well.


Yes I have. roud:

Unfortunately I'm now down to one fem and one male. If these don't mate or decide to die out, I'm out of luck.


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

> I know what you're talking about but notice his female with the yellow line isn't exactly black


Here's a picture of my male chocolate.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

One of my black Chocolates.


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with u aznrice. This isn't exactly pure black. If u see with the name it eye it is definitely black, but I took a macro shoot of my shrimp and does show a dark blue on the nostrom. It can definitely say that it derive from some k


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Kind of blue cherry. Just as the same as how we have black tigers. There is no line coming down the back of the shrimp only stardust


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Here's a picture of my male black cherry. It has blue pigment but with more black color on him. This male certainly does not look or has a color of chocolate neo.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## KenP (Nov 8, 2012)

Africancichlidlover what is your male standing on.?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

These look incredible, whatever color they are. Nice work!

the addiction continues...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have an idea..... move one to a different color substrate. i has some cherry shrimp in a green tub with lots of moss and they turned blueish/purple. i pulled them and moved them to black sand and withing a day were fire red again. would be interesting to know if its just so they blend in or if its a true mutation


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Kenp they are standing on alder cones


----------



## africancichlidlovers (Mar 2, 2010)

Wicca, I use Fluval stratum soil and the granules are black.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

is there any way to get like natural gravel even a small bag and next time you clean the tank put some of that water in another bowl with the natural gravel and one of the black shrimp see if it changes color that way. they could be truly black but it is possible for them to camo some times ive had them do that.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Yes I have. roud:
> 
> Unfortunately I'm now down to one fem and one male. If these don't mate or decide to die out, I'm out of luck.


Well, the fem died today. It's up to you to make the black cherries my friend. :icon_wink


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Bryce! Not sure where you had those black cherries, but her legacy may live on. One of the chocolate i got from you is black as coal, and is female  In the last pic you can see her next to one of the other chocolates. Really hoping to be able to get into something with this and start a line. neo bkk!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful Duck! Go for it! When you have enough of a strain, give me a pm and I may buy some from ya!


----------

